# OpenOffice.org Basic



## Sophoklis (17. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin,sonst tuts mir leid.Bräuchte Hilfe bei meinem kleinem Problem:
Ich beginne die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker und habe jetzt von meinem Chef des Ausbildungs-Betriebes die Aufgabe bekommen in OpenOffice ein Makro zu erstellen.
Mit dem soll es  möglich sein 

z.B.: eine in Oo-Tab erstellte Adress-Liste per Knopfdruck in vorgefertigte Briefe einzufügen (z.B: zum Flyer an Firmen versenden).

Jetzt hab ich mich schon einigermaßen durch die Oo Sprache gearbeitet, finde aber nicht heraus, wie ich befehlen kann: 

1. ein neues Dokument zu öffenen

2. In dieses neugeöffnete Dokument die entsprechende Adresse aus dem Tabellendokument zu kopieren



Ich hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt.

Auf jeden Fall,vielen Dank schon mal für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## vop (18. März 2010)

Hier findest du Informationen, die dir helfen sollten
http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-1326/faakl?l=de&a=view


----------

